# Cliffs Landing---10/31/10



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Cliffs Landing----10/31/10 
----------------------------------VOTE TUESDAY-----------------VOTE TUESDAY--------------------------------------- 
VOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTRVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTE 
Cliffs was fine this morning---high tide falling---dingy water---cool but not cold---beautiful day. The fishing should have been better---less than seven fish---one nice Flounder---the two biggest got off---and i lost some pictures in my camera---dont think it was charged up. Out---Home---(Mrs BT back from Miss---O Boy)---glad i got the dishes washed before i left this morning---A very good Day------BT66 
Cliffs Landing----10/31/10 
----------------------------------VOTE TUESDAY-----------------VOTE TUESDAY--------------------------------------- 
VOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTRVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTE 
Cliffs was fine this morning---high tide falling---dingy water---cool but not cold---beautiful day. The fishing should have been better---less than seven fish---one nice Flounder---the two biggest got off---and i lost some pictures in my camera---dont think it was charged up. Out---Home---(Mrs BT back from Miss---O Boy)---glad i got the dishes washed before i left this morning---A very good Day------BT66 
VOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTRVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTE 
Pictures at--- 
http://basstracker66.multiply.com 
I watch Bill and Glenn and Sarah too.


OTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTRVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTEVOTE


----------



## kilntime (Sep 11, 2010)

*cliffs landing?*

sorta new here,where is Cliffs landing?I am gonna VOTE!!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Its in baldwin county. Take hwy 225 in spanish fort and head north. Go past crossroads 4 way stop and take a left at the "y" just past the train track. Dead ends at cliffs landing on the tensaw river.


----------

